# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Boycott et Left 4 Dead 2 : On fait le point où on veut Little John...

## Emile Zoulou

... et c'est souvent dans la gueule.
 Alors que Valve a officiellement annoncé la sortie pour Novembre d'une suite à la meilleure vente actuelle de la plateforme Steam, Left 4 Dead, les trailers présentant le jeu spawnent aussi vite que les Tanks après 15 minutes de Survival. Je vous colle les dernières à la fin de cette news, parmi lesquelles deux vidéos de gameplay intéressantes commentées par les développeurs. Bon, il y aura de nouvelles armes, une nouvelle campagne, de nouveaux personnages mais pourtant, ça pue l’arnaque. Pourquoi ? Parce qu’en l’état, Left 4 Dead 2 n’est ni plus ni moins qu’une vague mise à jour de l’actuel, mises à jours que l’on nous avait pourtant assurées gratuites et régulières au moment de la sortie de Left 4 Dead. Beaucoup de joueurs se sentent par conséquent trahis, et on a du mal à piger pourquoi Valve, qui fait pourtant preuve d’un suivi exemplaire sur leur autre titre-phare Team Fortress 2, change de ton vis-à-vis des joueurs.
 La résistance s’organise, et des groupes Steam appelant au boycott fleurissent un peu partout, notamment celui-ci dont les revendications sont plus où moins partagées par le moindre joueur ayant suivi l’arrivée de L4D.
_« - Le contenu additionnel pour Left 4 Dead 1 qui nous a été promis n’est jamais paru.
- Valve n’a placé que peu d’espoirs dans Left 4 Dead 1 et a certainement du commencer à plancher sur le deux juste après la sortie.
- Le fait que Left 4 Dead 1 et 2 soit quasiment identiques va décimer les communautés des joueurs des deux titres.
- Les nouveaux personnages sont fades et peu attrayants pour le moment.
- Left 4 Dead 2 est trop coloré pour coller à l’esthétique du premier.
- La musique à base de violon pour les hordes est super désagréable comparée à celle orchestrale radicalement différente
- La sortie de Left 4 Dead 2 va entrainer une baisse de qualité et de fréquence des sorties de contenu pour le premier, même comparé à avant.
- le communauté a perdu foi dans la réputation de Valve suite aux engagements non tenus d’après la sortie. »_
 
Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Sylvine

Nan mais il est pas question de boycoter, il est question de ne pas acheter.

Boycoter ça voudrait dire que le jeu m'interesse et que je me force à pas l'acheter.

----------


## gros_bidule

"Left 4 Dead 2 est trop coloré pour coller à l’esthétique du premier"
==> rhoputain vla que ça recommence, çay trop coloré, pas assez sombre, gothique/vampire powa...
Il faut arrêter de vivre seulement la nuit devant son PC, et avoir une ou deux campagnes de jour, ce ne serait pas du luxe, pour une fois.

"la communauté a perdu foi dans la réputation de Valve suite aux engagements non tenus d’après la sortie"
==> Nan, perdu foi en L4D. Il reste d'excellents jeux tels TF2 ou CS.
Pour qui se prend t-il (the big boss of the NO-L4D2 company) en parlant au nom de la communauté Steam ? Ce type a de l'avenir en politique, mais pas ici.

Après, être ultra-déçu de Valve + L4D, il y a de quoi, assez pour ne pas acheter L4D2. C'est certain, surtout lorsque l'on a compris que passé les quelques premiers mois très fun, on s'en lasse (de L4D) comme c'est pas permis.

----------


## Darkath

@Sylvine, tu crois que ceux qui boycott les OGM sont interessé par manger des OGM ?

----------


## NeoOoeN

Cette suite est scandaleuse. Sans moi.

----------


## Pangloss

Dire que j'ai pensé à m'acheter le premier... Finalement ça ne sera aucun des deux...

----------


## magicganja

Ya que moi qui ne vois absolument aucune différence avec le 1?

----------


## Foxone

Ils pourraient pas restreindre L4d2 à la Xboite (qui le mérite bien ...) et nous pondre une super MàJ du 1 sur PC ???

----------


## gros_bidule

"aucune différence avec le 1?" => Nan nan t'es pas le seul  ::P: 
Mêmê si bon... Se faire une idée avec seulement une cinématique, aussi pourrie soit-elle... Hahem.

----------


## Fenhryl

> Pour qui se prend t-il en parlant au nom de la communauté Steam ? Ce type a de l'avenir en politique, mais pas ici.


Il parle pas au nom de la communauté, il liste les griefs qui remontent depuis 3 jours maintenant, tu veux t'en convaincre? Va voir ici, la, ou la. Et encore, ca n'est que pour CPC, tu peux aussi aller voir les forums officiels, Nofrag et quelques autres...




> Après, être ultra-déçu de Valve + L4D, il y a de quoi, assez pour ne pas acheter L4D2. C'est certain, surtout lorsque l'on a compris que passé les quelques premiers mois très fun, on s'en lasse (de L4D) comme c'est pas permis.


T'es gentil, tu parles pour toi, tous les soirs, pas mal de serveurs CPC sont encore blindés, des gens avec qui je joue depuis presque 8 mois maintenant.
Je me suis lassé de TF2 bien plus vite que de L4D.

Ah, et oui c'est bien trop coloré pour du L4D, point barre. J'aimerai voir comment les joueurs TF2 réagirait si Valve leur annoncait que les updates gratos sont finis, que tout sortira desormais sous l'apparence d'un jeux full price, avec que des maps futuristes...

----------


## Darkath

> "aucune différence avec le 1?" => Nan nan t'es pas le seul 
> Mêmê si bon... Se faire une idée avec seulement une cinématique, aussi pourrie soit-elle... Hahem.


Y'a une tripotée de video de gameplay  :tired:

----------


## Super Dupont

Pour le coup ils abusent. J'achète pas souvent des jeux multis mais quand je le fais, c'est dans l'espoir qu'ils durent un minimum de temps, pour le coups on peut bien parler d'arnaque et je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt de scinder une communauté en deux.

Faut croire que les joueurs assez cons pour acheter des armures pour cheval sur consoles ont fait comprendre aux développeurs qu'ils respectaient bien trop les joueurs. 

Ils font tout de même une erreur assez grossière, les joueurs de ce type de soft ne sont pas les mêmes que les casuals braindeads qui achètent add-on des sims sur add-on, le public risque fortement de ne pas suivre ..

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Il reste d'excellents jeux tels TF2 ou *CS*..



 :haha:

----------


## Bebealien

Ca ressemble vraiment à une grosse skin posée sur L4D1...

----------


## Shamanix

Super ! Des nouvelles skins pour les armes et les perssos, des nouvelles maps mochissimes et 4 vrais nouvelles armes de CAC seulement, mmmm..... Non.

SI il n'y a pas rectification de tout ça d'ici la sortie ce sera un gros carton rouge pour Valve.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ah, et oui c'est bien trop coloré pour du L4D, point barre.


 Ho comme tu as raison, comme tu doit avoir une grosse bite.
Tu es un leader né.

Et sinon y'a pas que lui qui trouve L4D vite lassant, cherche un peu sur le forum, tu veras qu'on est loin d'être seuls.

----------


## kpouer

Moi je l'achèterai ptet quand il tombera à 9 euros un week end de promo, mais pas avant

----------


## Ezechiel

> Ho comme tu as raison, comme tu doit avoir une grosse bite.
> 
> Tu es un leader né.


 
Hum...

:toussote:

----------


## Maxwell

Le truc le plus agaçant, à la limite de coup de cric de bagnole dans les reins, c'est que quand on leur rappelle qu'ils avaient promis un suivi à L4D digne de TF2, parce que selon leurs propres mots "c'est comme ça qu'on fait grandir une communauté", ils fuient en avant et répondent grosso modo "ha mais c'est exactement ce qu'on a fait, on a développé de nouvelles campagnes, nouvelles armes, nouveaux concepts, nouveaux personnages, des centaines de super idées qu'on a eu en observant comment vous jouiez au premier. Et au final, ça fait tellement de modification qu'on peut plus les intégrer à l'original vous comprenez, il y aurait trop de plaintes de la part de ceux qui aiment l'original comme il est. Donc on fait une suite, et on la vend logiquement plein pot. Désolé, on a trop bien bossé."

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Pour qui se prend t-il (the big boss of the NO-L4D2 company) en parlant au nom de la communauté Steam ? Ce type a de l'avenir en politique, mais pas ici.


Personne ne te force à adhérer au groupe en même temps.

Zoulou : "suivi" sans t  :;):

----------


## gripoil

> "Désolé, on a trop bien bossé."


C'est clair qu'ils nous font passer pour des grossse ouiches avec ce genre de blabla.

Par contre plus je vois de videos, moins je vois les nouveautés de gameplay annoncés. En tous cas pas assez importantes pour justifier un nouveau jeu.
Y'a de quoi justifier un nouveau jeu plein pot, mais c'est surement pas ce qu'on nous montre en tous cas.

----------


## Pierronamix

Y a juste un truc qui me choque (en dehors du fait de le sortir si tôt après le 1), les armes de mêlée tuent en un seul coup les infectés spéciaux ?

Huuum...ok...Et les balles incendiaires, je suis pas ultra convaincu, ça m'a l'air un peu trop ultime comme solution.

----------


## Fenhryl

> Ho comme tu as raison, comme tu doit avoir une grosse bite.
> Tu es un leader né.
> 
> Et sinon y'a pas que lui qui trouve L4D vite lassant, cherche un peu sur le forum, tu veras qu'on est loin d'être seuls.


Et la réciproque est tout a fait vrai, cherche aussi dans le forum, y'a plein de monde encore sur le jeu, alors arrêtez de venir nous assener vos vérités toutes faites basé sur votre seul jugement.

----------


## Super_maçon

> Et les balles incendiaires, je suis pas ultra convaincu, ça m'a l'air un peu trop ultime comme solution.


Surtout quand t'écoute le commentaire qui va avec :
"ha et voilà le tank, vous voyez, il est beaucoup simple a gérer maintenant"

Tout fou l'camp ma bonne dame !

----------


## Pierronamix

> Surtout quand t'écoute le commentaire qui va avec :
> "ha et voilà le tank, vous voyez, il est beaucoup simple a gérer maintenant"
> 
> Tout fou l'camp ma bonne dame !


Ouaip. Alors que bon, avec un molotov et des potes pas trop con, ça se gère un tank.

----------


## Ezechiel

Juste pour dire que suite à la brillante intervention de Sylvine il ne me parait pas idiot de préciser qu'il serait pas mal que ces topics traitant de L4D2 ne finissent pas en écharpage en règle des antis et des pour. A fortiori avec insultes ou agressivité. 

Si ça dérape les sanctions vont tomber (sans discrimination de camp).

----------


## Maxwell

Putain je viens de réaliser un truc.

Les "nouvelles armes de mélée", c'est juste des jerricans améliorés. Tu les ramasses, tu tapes avec, tu les jettes et tu retournes aux armes. Y'a pas de slot pour, y'a pas de stock, elles sont juste la par terre.

Pathétique.

----------


## Kette

> Putain je viens de réaliser un truc.
> 
> Les "nouvelles armes de mélée", c'est juste des jerricans améliorés. Tu les ramasses, tu tapes avec, tu les jettes et tu retournes aux armes. Y'a pas de slot pour, y'a pas de stock, elles sont juste la par terre.
> 
> Pathétique.


Bordayl, j'avais déjà créé L4D2 quand je me battais avec mon bidon !  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Des jerricans reskinnés  :Bave:

----------


## Darkath

> Putain je viens de réaliser un truc.
> 
> Les "nouvelles armes de mélée", c'est juste des jerricans améliorés. Tu les ramasses, tu tapes avec, tu les jettes et tu retournes aux armes. Y'a pas de slot pour, y'a pas de stock, elles sont juste la par terre.
> 
> Pathétique.



Sérieux  ::o:  ?

----------


## Pierronamix

> Putain je viens de réaliser un truc.
> 
> Les "nouvelles armes de mélée", c'est juste des jerricans améliorés. Tu les ramasses, tu tapes avec, tu les jettes et tu retournes aux armes. Y'a pas de slot pour, y'a pas de stock, elles sont juste la par terre.
> 
> Pathétique.


Ce qui est ridicule en soit. Tu peux porter un fusil a pompe, un medkit, un flingue et une grenade, mais pas une hache ou une poele a frire ?  ::huh::

----------


## DarkChépakoi

> Putain je viens de réaliser un truc.
> 
> Les "nouvelles armes de mélée", c'est juste des jerricans améliorés. Tu les ramasses, tu tapes avec, tu les jettes et tu retournes aux armes. Y'a pas de slot pour, y'a pas de stock, elles sont juste la par terre.
> 
> Pathétique.


'Tin je me faisais la même réflexion. ::O: 

Et on est sensé voir quoi qui justifie le prix fort de cette suite dans les 2 vidéos?...

----------


## sukiyaki

Je trouvais que (et trouve toujours) que L4D est un excellent fps, original (mais je ne dirai pas frais ^^) et amusant. En revanche, entendre qu'après une telle réussite, L4D va devenir le jeu qui a le moins durée chez Valve... 1an ? C'est tout ? Avec un tel potentiel ? Si Valve souhaite se ranger du côté des MàJ, extension et autres packs payants façon console, j'en prend un coup.
Enfin... J'ai payé L4D, je l'aime bien mais je n'achèterai pas L4D², même si les apports peuvent être intéressants. Tout ça sans dire qu'il ne mérite pas le titre de deuxième du nom.

----------


## Sk-flown

C'est génial, j'aime pas.

J'ai bon là?

Vu qu'on peut pas donner un avis positif ou négatif.

----------


## Matriochka

Pas de slot d'arme cac ? Vraiment excellent ce jeu à 40euros !

----------


## Joolmax

Ah on m'annonce que L4D3 va sortir 3 mois après L4D2, c'est à dire juste 2 semaines avant TF3 et TF4.

----------


## elvay

> Ah, et oui c'est bien trop coloré pour du L4D, point barre.




Désolé mais l'apocalypse, ça n'a pas lieu que la nuit  :tired: 

Des maps le jour, c'est un peu le seul vrai truc "révolutionnaire" de L4D2, je trouve.

----------


## Sylvine

> Juste pour dire que suite à la brillante intervention de Sylvine il ne me parait pas idiot de préciser qu'il serait pas mal que ces topics traitant de L4D2 ne finissent pas en écharpage en règle des antis et des pour. A fortiori avec insultes ou agressivité. 
> 
> Si ça dérape les sanctions vont tomber (sans discrimination de camp).


Il n'y a pas d'écharpage, on fait que se chamailler gentillement.




> Et la réciproque est tout a fait vrai, cherche aussi dans le forum, y'a plein de monde encore sur le jeu, alors arrêtez de venir nous assener vos vérités toutes faites basé sur votre seul jugement.


 Effectivement j'ai balancé une vérite. J'ai dis qu'un certain nombre de personnes ont étés assez vite lassées par L4D.
Prouves moi le contraire.

----------


## Joolmax

Imaginons qu'il y a une vraie invasion, les zombies ne pourrait pas aller pourrir Dinseyland?

Je suis déçu.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Effectivement j'ai balancé une vérite. J'ai dis qu'un certain nombre de personnes ont étés assez vite lassées par L4D.
> Prouves moi le contraire.


Moi j'ai été lassé de L4D après un mois environ. Peut-être un mois et demi. Mais pas grave me disais-je, le SDK arrive et puis il y aura les MAJ promises.



DMC  ::o:  !

----------


## Joolmax

> DMC  !

----------


## Kigsameh

> "Left 4 Dead 2 est trop coloré pour coller à l’esthétique du premier"
> ==> rhoputain vla que ça recommence, çay trop coloré, pas assez sombre, gothique/vampire powa...
> Il faut arrêter de vivre seulement la nuit devant son PC, et avoir une ou deux campagnes de jour, ce ne serait pas du luxe, pour une fois.


J ai envie de dire pour un jeu ou le concepte est de dézinguer du zombies je crosi que sa ce fait de nuit et puis en meme c'est censé etre un "film" et les personnages des "acteurs" tu as déja vu un film d'horreur le jour????
Tu va pas qu'on tues des lapins pendant la campagne non plus??

----------


## Kette

> J ai envie de dire pour un jeu ou le concepte est de dézinguer du zombies je crosi que sa ce fait de nuit et puis en meme c'est censé etre un "film" et les personnages des "acteurs" tu as déja vu un film d'horreur le jour????
> Tu va pas qu'on tues des lapins pendant la campagne non plus??


 :tired:  Moi yen a pas comprendre tout.

----------


## Pierronamix

> tu as déja vu un film d'horreur le jour????



Euuuh..Dawn of the Dead ? Day of the Dead ? Même Shaun of the Dead si tu veux.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Moi j'ai été lassé de L4D après un mois environ. Peut-être un mois et demi. Mais pas grave me disais-je, le SDK arrive et puis il y aura les MAJ promises.
> 
> 
> 
> DMC  !


Pareil  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon le problème des maps de jours c'est pas tellement le jour, c'est que c'est moche et que l'ambiance est moins oppressante.

----------


## Joolmax

> Sinon le problème des maps de jours c'est pas tellement le jour, c'est que c'est moche et que l'ambiance est moins oppressante.


Le gameplay peut remédier à ça...

----------


## Kigsameh

> Moi yen a pas comprendre tout.


Je mùe suis exprimé vite fait je suis préssé je faisait un tour sur le forum avant de partir  ::):

----------


## Ezechiel

> J ai envie de dire pour un jeu ou le concepte est de dézinguer du zombies je crosi que sa ce fait de nuit et puis en meme c'est censé etre un "film" et les personnages des "acteurs" tu as déja vu un film d'horreur le jour????
> Tu va pas qu'on tues des lapins pendant la campagne non plus??


Soigne ton orthographe s'il te plait.

Edit: et tu remets ça. Ca coute trois points. Ici on est des precieux, on poste pas en vitesse en écrivant SMS. Cordialement.

----------


## Voodoonice

Beu, je pense pas 

Pétition

----------


## TheToune

> J ai envie de dire pour un jeu ou le concepte est de dézinguer du zombies je crosi que sa ce fait de nuit et puis en meme c'est censé etre un "film" et les personnages des "acteurs" tu as déja vu un film d'horreur le jour????
> Tu va pas qu'on tues des lapins pendant la campagne non plus??


Alors ca c'est typiquement le genre de truc qui m'enerve.

Et les zombies c'est lent et ca doit etre dans le noir et gnagnagni et gnagnagna

Avec des idées pareils ont ferait jamais rien de nouveau  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Jouer de jour c'est pas un problème du tout, c'est clair.
Par contre de ce qu'on voit dans la vidéo, j'sais pas... C'est pas spécialement réussi on dirait. Et pour le gameplay, baaaahhh...

----------


## Matriochka

Pour le coté jour/nuit il faut admettre que Valve s'égare. Le film de référence se passe de nuit et se nomme against the dark. Une erreur parmis d'autres.

Le contenu de L4D2 me plaît. C'est juste la manière de pénétrer ma sortie qui m'offusque.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Alors ca c'est typiquement le genre de truc qui m'enerve.
> 
> Et les zombies c'est lent et ca doit etre dans le noir et gnagnagni et gnagnagna
> 
> Avec des idées pareils ont ferait jamais rien de nouveau


Et puis c'est une connerie surtout.

Aux dernières nouvelles, Zombie se passe de jour...

----------


## elvay

> tu as déja vu un film d'horreur le jour???


28 weeks later


Dawn of the dead


C'est des zombies, pas des vampires ni des loups garous hein...




> Sinon le problème des maps de jours c'est pas tellement le jour, c'est que c'est moche et que l'ambiance est moins oppressante.


L'ambiance de L4D n'est pas vraiment oppressante, dans le sens ou l'obscurité perpétuelle n'ajoute pas grand chose à la sensation de danger.

----------


## Super_maçon

Pis bon, on s'en fout un peu non ?

Remarque, c'est marrant, vous êtes en train de vous prendre la tronche sur le seul véritable ajout de cette "suite" : la carte  :^_^:  ( le reste étant plus un skin différent, surtout après la remarque du maxouelle )

----------


## magicganja

Et Hop! C'est reparti pour un topic de flood sur L4D2!!!

Bon et sinon ça sert à quoi le coup de crosse maintenant si tu peux donner des coups de hache à l'infini à la place?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bah la crosse tu l'as toujours sur toi.  :;):

----------


## Fenhryl

> Effectivement j'ai balancé une vérite. J'ai dis qu'un certain nombre de personnes ont étés assez vite lassées par L4D.
> Prouves moi le contraire.


Ouais, sauf que le quote original concernait Gros_Bidule, tiens le revoila:



> C'est certain, surtout lorsque l'on a compris que passé les quelques premiers mois très fun, on s'en lasse (de L4D) comme c'est pas permis.

----------


## big_cheesius

Héhé ça c'est envoyé  ::):

----------


## The Lurker

> Huuum...ok...Et les balles incendiaires, je suis pas ultra convaincu, ça m'a l'air un peu trop ultime comme solution.


Je ne pense pas, elles seront certainement bien équilibrée et ne poseront pas plus de problème que ça. Enfin je dis ça mais je trouve toujours le pompe abusé par rapport aux autres armes.



> http://www.doms.fr/nuls/GNUL_ffca413...63cbb98faf.png
> 
> Désolé mais l'apocalypse, ça n'a pas lieu que la nuit 
> 
> Des maps le jour, c'est un peu le seul vrai truc "révolutionnaire" de L4D2, je trouve.


Le problème ce n'est pas le jour, c'est que c'est mal rendu de ce qu'on a pu voir dans les vidéos. Y'a comme un côté cartoon quand on additionne les graphismes de L4D et le jour, enfin je trouve.



> J ai envie de dire pour un jeu ou le concepte est de dézinguer du zombies je crosi que sa ce fait de nuit et puis en meme c'est censé etre un "film" et les personnages des "acteurs" tu as déja vu un film d'horreur le jour????
> Tu va pas qu'on tues des lapins pendant la campagne non plus??


Va falloir compléter sa culture cinématographique.  ::P:

----------


## Fenhryl

> Désolé mais l'apocalypse, ça n'a pas lieu que la nuit


Trouves moi ou j'ai dit que le problème etait le jour, j'ai parlé de coloration, de la charte graphique si tu préfère, complètement a l'opposé de ce qui faisait le charme du premier.
Mais pour le coup, OK, c'est un avis qui n'engage que moi.

----------


## Super_maçon

Hey mais je pense a un truc du coup !




> Putain je viens de réaliser un truc.
> 
> Les "nouvelles armes de mélée", c'est juste des jerricans améliorés. Tu les ramasses, tu tapes avec, tu les jettes et tu retournes aux armes. Y'a pas de slot pour, y'a pas de stock, elles sont juste la par terre.
> 
> Pathétique.


Ça veut dire que c'est faisable sur left 4 dead prems du nom ça non ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Quais tout est faisable, c'est que du skin. Mais du "skin tellement intelligent" qu'ils ne pouvaient pas faire un pach.

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

> Jouer de jour c'est pas un problème du tout, c'est clair.
> Par contre de ce qu'on voit dans la vidéo, j'sais pas... C'est pas spécialement réussi on dirait. Et pour le gameplay, baaaahhh...


HS on: énorme ta citation en signature HS off

Dire qu'ils étaient très fière de leur effet graphique pour focaliser l'attention du joueur au centre de l'écran en assombrissant les bords sur le 1er (je ne me souvient pas du nom). Ici tout est réduit à néant en somme.
Par contre arrêtez moi si je me trompe mais or mis cette campagne à New Orleans c'est quoi les 4 autres c'est quand même pas celles du 1 er modifiées ?

----------


## elvay

> Trouves moi ou j'ai dit que le problème etait le jour, j'ai parlé de coloration, de la charte graphique si tu préfère, complètement a l'opposé de ce qui faisait le charme du premier.
> Mais pour le coup, OK, c'est un avis qui n'engage que moi.


Au(tant temps taon) pour moi, effectivement. Mais dans la première vidéo de la news je les trouves pas si flashy les couleurs.

----------


## Zak Blayde

> Dawn of the dead
> http://www.best-horror-movies.com/im...-zombies-2.jpg


HS : C'est une image du film original ça ? Oo Ah non c'est sûr c'est le remake. Les originaux étaient bleus xD

----------


## Rutabaga

D'une part, il y a le problème de l'arnaque L4D: en gros on nous a vendu du mensonge. Que le jeu vous ait lassé ou pas, c'est accessoire, puisque de toute façon le manque de contenu était censé disparaître avec les super mises à jour qui n'existent finalement pas. Payer un jeu plein multi pot pour avoir un suivi minable et voir la suite sortir un an après la sortie du 1, c'est de l'arnaque pure et dure. 

D'autre part, cette suite qui n'en est pas une... N'importe quel moddeur pourrait reskinner L4D et donner ce qu'on voit dans les vidéos. Ensuite, l'ambiance change complètement, il ne s'agit pas de savoir si c'est cool que ça se passe le jour, mais plutôt de voir cet espèce de remix de Tex Avery sous-acide... Où sont les musiques oppressantes du premier? Ici, on a le droit à de la folk pitoyable pendant qu'on se fait courser par des zombies... Benny Hill vs L4D?

Valve est en train de pourrir une licence qui avait un énorme potentiel, tout en détruisant la communauté (énorme mine de rien) qui n'attendait que leur approbation (le SDK etc...) pour se lancer à fond dans le jeu et en faire un incontournable.

Et le pire, c'est de voir des débiles prétendre qu'ils ne comprennent pas ce qui est scandaleux dans cette affaire (voir les interviews de Valve et les réactions de certains dans les différents forums de jeux videos).

----------


## Nono

> Beaucoup de joueurs se sentent par conséquent trahis, et on a du mal à piger pourquoi Valve, qui fait pourtant preuve d’un suivit exemplaire sur leur autre titre-phare Team Fortress 2.


J'ai du mal avec cette phrase.

----------


## Pierronamix

> HS : C'est une image du film original ça ? Oo Je pencherais plutôt pour le remake.


http://www.cf-network.com/cfan/IMG/jpg/zombie2.jpg

http://thisdistractedglobe.com/wp-co...ofthedead4.jpg

http://media.photobucket.com/image/d...-r2_shot3l.jpg

Effectivement, son image c'est du remake, mais c'était la même chose dans l'original, il fait jour, ou au pire, c'est a l'intérieur avec des lumières.

----------


## Cubbe

> Putain je viens de réaliser un truc.
> 
> Les "nouvelles armes de mélée", c'est juste des jerricans améliorés. Tu les ramasses, tu tapes avec, tu les jettes et tu retournes aux armes. Y'a pas de slot pour, y'a pas de stock, elles sont juste la par terre.
> 
> Pathétique.


Grave, c'est donc pas une skin du médipak comme tu l'avais dis plus tôt.

Sinon, pourquoi toutes les vidéos sont issues de Xboites ?
J'aurais plutôt vu valve développer sur PC en premier, c'est quand même sur cette plateforme qu'ils ont le plus d'expérience.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'est pourtant évident.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pierronamix

> Grave, c'est donc pas une skin du médipak comme tu l'avais dis plus tôt.
> 
> Sinon, pourquoi toutes les vidéos sont issues de Xboites ?
> J'aurais plutôt vu valve développer sur PC en premier, c'est quand même sur cette plateforme qu'ils ont le plus d'expérience.


Left 4 Dead (PC)1.64M copies

Left 4 Dead (Xbox 360)2.61M copies

----------


## elvay

> Ici, on a le droit à de la folk pitoyable pendant qu'on se fait courser par des zombies... Benny Hill vs L4D?


  :B):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> I
> 
> Ah, et oui c'est bien trop coloré pour du L4D, point barre. J'aimerai voir comment les joueurs TF2 réagirait si Valve leur annoncait que les updates gratos sont finis, que tout sortira desormais sous l'apparence d'un jeux full price, avec que des maps futuristes...


[léger HS] C'est différent pour le cas de TF2: tu auras du mal à annoncer, après 2-3 màj de classes gratos (+a jouts de maps/modes de jeu etc...) que les suivantes, seront payantes Ne serait-ce que parce que les amateurs desdites classes seraient niqués comparés à ceux qui ne les utiliseraient pas souvent.
[/léger HS]

Snon il a pas l'air injtéressant plus que ça. Comme dit SYlvine, même pas besoin deboycotter, il ne fait juste pas envie.

----------


## TheToune

Ou alors tout simplement parce qu'un banc de test sur tv/console c'est plus facile a installer et que ca prend largement moins de place pusiqu'on peut y jouer debout ????

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ou alors tout simplement parce qu'un banc de test sur tv/console c'est plus facile a installer et que ca prend largement moins de place pusiqu'on peut y jouer debout ????


Ou alors, ouais.  :^_^: 

Niveau logistique, c'est vrai que c'est plus simple.

----------


## kaldanm

> D'une part, il y a le problème de l'arnaque L4D: en gros on nous a vendu du mensonge. Que le jeu vous ait lassé ou pas, c'est accessoire, puisque de toute façon le manque de contenu était censé disparaître avec les super mises à jour qui n'existent finalement pas. Payer un jeu plein multi pot pour avoir un suivi minable et voir la suite sortir un an après la sortie du 1, c'est de l'arnaque pure et dure. 
> 
> D'autre part, cette suite qui n'en est pas une... N'importe quel moddeur pourrait reskinner L4D et donner ce qu'on voit dans les vidéos. Ensuite, l'ambiance change complètement, il ne s'agit pas de savoir si c'est cool que ça se passe le jour, mais plutôt de voir cet espèce de remix de Tex Avery sous-acide... Où sont les musiques oppressantes du premier? Ici, on a le droit à de la folk pitoyable pendant qu'on se fait courser par des zombies... Benny Hill vs L4D?


Pour la premiere partie je suis tout a fait d'accord.

Pour la seconde... Wait and See. TF2 avait suscité le meme genre de reaction au départ. Attendons de voir le resultat final avant de se prononcer sur le sort de ce Mod qui m'apparait ma foi sympathique, quoique un peu cher.

----------


## moimadmax

Il sortira peut etre à tarifs réduit pour les heureux possesseurs du 1, ou alors je rêve debout peut etre.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Left 4 Dead (PC)1.64M copies
> 
> Left 4 Dead (Xbox 360)2.61M copies


Ils viennent d'où ces chiffres ? Tous les achats dématérialisés sont compris dedans ? Les sites d'achats en ligne aussi ? Ou juste une moyenne comme ça de plusieurs chaînes ?


EDIT: J'avais pas vu que c'était cliquable. C'est un site maxi sûr qui reprend vraiment tous les types de ventes ?

----------


## Morgoth

> Left 4 Dead (PC)1.64M copies
> 
> Left 4 Dead (Xbox 360)2.61M copies



2.61M de masochistes. Je suis choqué ! : o

----------


## Voodoonice

> Il sortira peut etre à tarifs réduit pour les heureux possesseurs du 1, ou alors je rêve debout peut etre.


Oui il est temps de se réveiller  :^_^:

----------


## Rutabaga

> Pour la seconde... Wait and See. TF2 avait suscité le meme genre de reaction au départ. Attendons de voir le resultat final avant de se prononcer sur le sort de ce Mod qui m'apparait ma foi sympathique, quoique un peu cher.


Le problème c'est que TF2 est sorti quoi... 6-7 ans après la sortie de TFC? Ils pouvaient se permettre de tout lâcher et de repartir à zéro en créant une nouvelle licence. Là on a un autre jeu qui sort un an après le premier et qui ressemble au fils batard d'une relation incestueuse entre L4D et TF2. C'est sur qu'on a pas encore l'aperçu de ce que donnera le jeu final, mais on peut commencer à avoir peur (après tout, d'après une interview visible sur Nofrag, Valve annonce travailler sur L4D2 depuis la sortie du 1, ce qui implique que le travail est déjà bien avancé).

----------


## Zak Blayde

Nono : incomplète et contenant des fautes  ::O: 
C'est pas du journalisme total.

Et arrêtez avec vos images de 28 weeks. 28 Days a dix fois plus de classe.

----------


## Nono

> Il sortira peut etre à tarifs réduit pour les heureux possesseurs du 1, ou alors je rêve debout peut etre.


Non, c'est pas con. Et c'est déjà arrivé dans l'industrie du jeu video pour certaines séries un peu trop redondantes et à la sortie un peu trop rapprochée (10 euros offerts pour l'achat d'UT2004 en fournissant le code barre d'UT2003). Avec steam ils ont trop moyen de le faire sans se faire chier avec une preuve physique. Mais est-ce qu'ils le feront ?

Zak Blayde : ouais, et je n'arrive même pas à reconstituer ce qui manque :analphabete:

----------


## Zouuu

C'est génial ! Encore une vidéo prise par un manchot, qui plus est avec un pad (360 ?) .... JE VOMIS sur ce genre de démonstration toujours faite par des 0.0 
Bref, en ce qui concerne L4D2, comme dit précédemment : ca ressemble à des skins posés sur L4D...

----------


## TheToune

> C'est génial ! Encore une vidéo prise par un manchot, qui plus est avec un pad (360 ?) .... JE VOMIS sur ce genre de démonstration toujours faite par des 0.0 
> Bref, en ce qui concerne L4D2, comme dit précédemment : ca ressemble à des skins posés sur L4D...


De toute façon c'est un fake  ::):

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ils viennent d'où ces chiffres ? Tous les achats dématérialisés sont compris dedans ? Les sites d'achats en ligne aussi ? Ou juste une moyenne comme ça de plusieurs chaînes ?
> 
> 
> EDIT: J'avais pas vu que c'était cliquable. C'est un site maxi sûr qui reprend vraiment tous les types de ventes ?


Aucune idée, c'est le premier que j'ai trouvé.  ::): 

Mais sur VGcharts, la version 360 est marqué a 2,5m aussi.

Par contre, ils n'ont aucune info sur la version PC.

----------


## kaldanm

Ben il faudrait avoir les ventes Steam pour cela. Et je crois que ces chiffre ne sont pas inclus dans les VG Charts & co.

----------


## Maxwell

> Left 4 Dead Update Released
> November 17, 2009, 5:11 pm - Valve - Product Update
> 
> Left 4 Dead has been updated with a host of fixes, tweaks and new features, including enhancements to Versus mode for improved competitive play and the addition of 5 brand new campaigns.
> 
> General
> 
>     * Added five new campaigns 
>     * Added four new characters
> ...


Même comme ça, ça fait un peu maigre comme maj.

----------


## Muetdhivers

Boycott un truc pas sortit ? Jugé un trailer précoce ? Tsss on nivelle par le bas...

----------


## Matriochka

Faut bien s'occuper au taf.

----------


## Ezechiel

Pluzzun. 
Sérieux les mecs y a deux points à distinguer:
- Critiquer Valve pour les promesses non tenues, ok je suis d'accord. 
- Juger un jeu sur quelques trailers à 6 mois de sa sortie, pas d'accord.

Faudrait distinguer les deux. En faisant abstraction de la "trahison" des acheteurs de L4D premier du nom, ce L4D2 sera-t-il un bon jeu? Aujourd'hui tout ne sera que conjoncture donc ça sert à rien.

----------


## -Bulle-

Vu le suivi de L4D (1), il est hors de question pour moi de mettre 1 kopec dans le 2.

----------


## The Lurker

> Ils viennent d'où ces chiffres ? Tous les achats dématérialisés sont compris dedans ? Les sites d'achats en ligne aussi ? Ou juste une moyenne comme ça de plusieurs chaînes ?
> 
> 
> EDIT: J'avais pas vu que c'était cliquable. C'est un site maxi sûr qui reprend vraiment tous les types de ventes ?


Ouais je pense qu'il manque le dématérialisé sur pc là.



> Même comme ça, ça fait un peu maigre comme maj.


T'abuses je trouve. Surtout qu'il manque des ajouts dans la liste.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Jugé un trailer précoce ? Tsss on nivelle par le bas...


Nan mais j'reviens du futur et j'ai vu des vidéos in-game.
Mais aussi, tu n'as pas vraiment suivi le problème on dirait.  ::):

----------


## Vladtepes

> Pluzzun. 
> Sérieux les mecs y a deux points à distinguer:
> - Critiquer Valve pour les promesses non tenues, ok je suis d'accord. 
> - Juger un jeu sur quelques trailers à 6 mois de sa sortie, pas d'accord.


Tout a fait d'accord !
Le cadre de ce potentiel L4D2 m'attire grave. Il apporte son lot de promesses, tout en proposant des univers radicalement différents.

Marais pleins de zombies? Une ville vide avec seulement des corps pourrissant au soleil entourés d'une nuée de mouche? Une tronçonneuse bonus au fond d'une vielle grange?
On peut vraiment faire des univers oppressants, même de plein jour.

Il reste que payer 40€ pour un addon, ça me ferait mal.

On peux toujours rêver que Valve se ressaisisse, propose un sdk digne de ce nom et quelques mises à jour... Au moins la communauté pourrait transformer le jeu pour qu'il atteigne son vrai potentiel.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ouais je pense qu'il manque le dématérialisé sur pc là.


Oui, je crois aussi.

----------


## Selketh

En même temps personne ne leur a demandé de diffuser les trailers, si ils le font de leur plein gré, c'est probablement qu'ils en sont assez fiers (on aime rarement exposer un truc qu'on pense raté, surtout dans un salon comme l'E3, non ?). Ca me paraît pas si abusé de râler pour se faire entendre, si ça peut leur permettre de réaliser de profonds changements sous 6 mois de façon à ce que ça paraisse moins mod amateur...

----------


## Zak Blayde

En fait ils ont pas sorti le SDK trop tôt car sinon des amateurs auraient reskinner le jeu et fait L4D 2 en avance !

----------


## magicganja

> En fait ils ont pas sorti le SDK trop tôt car sinon des amateurs auraient reskinner le jeu et fait L4D 2 en avance !


T'as mis le doigt sur quelque chose là non?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Vu le suivi de L4D (1), il est hors de question pour moi de mettre 1 kopec dans le 2.


Hé bien je ne sais pas avec quels jeu tu vas t'amuser, pusique même le maigre suivi de L4D est au moins égale sinon supérieur au suivi d'un jeu standard de n'importe quel studio.

----------


## bjone

A 5~15€ pour ceux qui ont achetés L4D pourquoi pas  :Cigare: 
50€ pour les consoleux je suis pour. Hin hin  ::ninja::

----------


## fadaring

Et a peu près autant pour les crétins comme moi qui l'avaient préco sur PC...

 ::|:

----------


## DARKDDR

Mieux qu'un boycott ,faisons un boy georges !

----------


## moimadmax

On verra bien  ::): 

Si y'a trop de gens contre ils reagiront, peut etre.

----------


## Maxwell

> 50€ pour les consoleux je suis pour. Hin hin


69,99$ en fait.

----------


## DJBoulette

C'est tout pour moi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## glanumf

> Pluzzun. 
> Sérieux les mecs y a deux points à distinguer:
> - Critiquer Valve pour les promesses non tenues, ok je suis d'accord. 
> - Juger un jeu sur quelques trailers à 6 mois de sa sortie, pas d'accord.
> 
> Faudrait distinguer les deux. En faisant abstraction de la "trahison" des acheteurs de L4D premier du nom, ce L4D2 sera-t-il un bon jeu? Aujourd'hui tout ne sera que conjoncture donc ça sert à rien.


Ben, le 2 sera aussi juissif que le 1er, vu que c'est le même jeu! 
Par contre sans contenu additionnel (que ca soit made in valve ou made in comunauté) il sera tout aussi lassant que le 1er (vu que c'est le même jeu!)
Et comme il fourniront pas le sdk, pk ils prépareront le 3 pour novembre 2010 dès la sortie du 2. Et ben il vaudra pas les 50€ (comme le 1er, vu que c'est le même jeu)
Et puis le sujet d'origine c'etait pour (ou contre) le boycott, mais il est vrai que ça a un peu dévié.

----------


## Johnny Boy

Allez allez! Vous êtes tous à critiquer et toussa mais en novembre la plupart d'entre vous feront partie des millions d'acheteurs du jeu!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Rutabaga

> Allez allez! Vous êtes tous à critiquer et toussa mais en novembre la plupart d'entre vous feront partie des millions d'acheteurs du jeu!


Merci Mme Irma, je sais quoi faire maintenant que j'ai des nouvelles du futur.

----------


## glanumf

Ou pas!
Si jamais je me laisse tenter (et c'est vraiment pas sur) j'attendrai les maps customs en nombre, histoire de pouvoir varier les maps! 
Pk c'est vraiment lassant: "bon, les gars! On le fait sur la coline, ou dans l'armoire? Sinon on peut varier, y a l'aile de l'avion, je l'ai fait que 12 fois depuis le debut de la semaine"

----------


## BaronZ

Bon pour que Fenhryl se sente moins seul, moi non plus je ne me suis pas lassé de L4D et je fais toujours 2 ou 3 campagne par semaine avec un vrai plaisir, surtout que avec le temps les personnes restant sur le jeu sont plutôt fairplay et jouent pour l'équipe. Bien sur j'adorerais avoir des maps supplémentaires ou autre nouvelles armes mais pour ma part j'ai conscience de la quantité de boulot que cela représente. A combien de map de TF2 en superficie l'intégralité des 4 campagnes correspond t-elle ? Certainement pas mal. Aprés que des gens se lassent du jeu c'était prévisible, mais que fallait-il faire ? Ne pas le sortir du tout, ça aurait été dommage, on serait passé à coté d'une expérience franchement unique en son genre. Pour moi c'est le style du jeu qui veut ça, un plaisir intense, mais une durée de vie moins grande qu'un TF2. Et même si je n'y avait joué qu'un mois, vu le bonheur que c'était, ça se justifiais ( combien de jeu ai je acheté et auquel je n'ai même pas joué une semaine et qui étaient beaucoup moins prenant...)

Pour parler du 2, ben ça m'emmerde surtout que ils osent appeler ça L4D2. J'aurais accepter un add-on payant à 10 voir 20 € pour avoir du contenu pusique j'estime que faire une campagne est un gros boulot.. Mais oser le qualifier de 2 ... Merde, un jeu que j'adore autant, dans sa suite, j'aurais imaginé un tas d'ajouts de gameplay, d'idées nouvelles de choses à faire de situation nouvelles....la c'est minable tout simplement.

----------


## Rhoth

J'ai attendu une promo a 15 euros pour le 1er a la sortie du survival pack, vu qu'avant cela, je trouvais le jeu trop vide et par rapport a cela, trop cher.

Le 2 prendra le meme chemin je pense  ::): 

Et l'argument du j'ai joué 200h pour 50 euros ca le vaut, je le vois pas comme cela. Je paye pour un travail, que j'y joue 1h ou 15h est dépendant un peu de ce travail, mais pour ma part n'est pas très relevant. Sans communauté, sans les potes, sans un suivi la flamme s'éteint vite.
Puis bon avec ce genre d'argument, les studios vont nous sortir une facturation au /played ou tu va raquer 50 euros toutes les 15 heures de jeu, vous trouverez ca normal quoi....

Et honnetement le premier apportait un nouveau genre, mais peu de terrains d'expressions, quelques campagnes qui peuvent représenter un mod solo de fps d'une durée de vie digne de HL BlueShift, ressucés en survival derriere et en versus pour un aspect multijoueurs (mais qui est la force du titre). Pas vraiment de quoi justifier un plein pot à mon sens.

Le 2 suit complètement ce chemin, et aura son achat quand il sera a 10-15 euros.

----------


## Mug Bubule

Ô mon dieu ! Ils viennent de réinventer le valve time  ::O:  !

----------


## Uchronic

> C'est des zombies, pas des vampires ni des loups garous hein...


En fait, ce sont des "infectés" d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre, et non des zombies, ou encore des mort-vivants.

La référence aux 28 jours/mois plus tard est donc plus exacte que celle à Dawn of the Dead.

Le zombie est lent, mais n'est plus vraiment dépendant de la "bonne santé" de son corps. Il ne peut d'ailleurs être tué que par la destruction totale ou partielle de son cerveau (amusant pour un être sans intelligence). Un zombie peut continuer de se traîner, sans membres inférieurs, sans coeur. Une tête seule peut même continuer de "vivre" théoriquement ! Ce ne sont clairement plus des humains à proprement parler.

L'infecté est rapide, mais est toujours dépendant de son corps humain (une balle dans le coeur, une bonne hémorragie, tuent un infecté).
C'est nettement la définition des hostiles dans L4D, quelques balles dans le torse, et ils tombent. Les infectés sont des humains, ils sont juste ... Infectés.

Aaaah, j'adore ces débats vains et inutiles.

----------


## KiwiX

> Aaaah, j'adore ces débats vains et inutiles.


Lis le dernier CPC. En gros, ça dit : On s'en bat les couilles de la nuance.

----------


## jio

Valve a vendu son âme au diable en signant avec EA pour la distribution du jeu.

Ca serait pas étonnant qu'EA aie mis un coup de pression à Valve pour sortir une suite fissa histoire de rester fidèle à sa réputation. L'an prochain on aura L4D 2010, avec des nouveaux joueurs et des nouveaux maillots ^^

----------


## Uchronic

@KiwiX
Ils ont TORT !  ::P: 
C'est parce qu'ils n'ont pas lu World War Z.

----------


## Kadehar

Moi je pense que Valve va réfléchir un peu quand ils vont voir le nombre de promesse de "non-achat"  :^_^:  (avec  5000 personnes dans le groupe steam de boycott 5000*40=200 000€ qui leur passe sous le nez ).

----------


## Carpette@LLN

Moi je vote "Ils bluffent"...

Je parie une couille* qu'ils ont annoncé ça pour rire et faire un coup de pub !

Hein, Gabe ? Hein oui, dis...


* d'Emile Zoulou, évidemment, vu que c'est par lui que le scandale arrive. Ma future descendance est bien trop précieuse pour l'humanité.

----------


## flall

Pour ma part, ma première réaction suite au visionnage du trailer sur steam fut :

"Ha les p'tits En.... Ils osent appeler ca L4D2 ! C'est un scandale, une arnaque, c'est juste une pauv'mise à jour. Je comprends mieux pourquoi le SDK a mis tant de temps à sortir. Ils nous prennent vraiment pour des vaches à lait. Allez vas y ! On te promet des mises à jour régulières (et on a confiance puisque c'est leur politique avec TF2) un SDK, etc ... 

J'ai peur d'entrevoir l'opinion des marketeux de chez Valve à propos des gens qui composent la communauté des joueurs de L4D. Dans mon esprit, ca donne ça:

"  :Cigare: He ! Les gars ! J'ai une idée mortelle pour faire un paquet de blé. On va revendre la mise à jour de L4D sur laquelle on bosse avec l'étiquette L4D2. On va expliquer qu'on a tout refait même si ca se voit pas. Qu'il nous était impossible de rendre les deux versions compatibles.
Vous allez voir, ca va passer comme une lettre à lettre à la poste. Ils sont tellement cons ces fans de zombies. (ils imaginent sans doute que nous avons le niveau intellectuellement des créatures que nous adorons exterminer)
Et puis si jamais ca gueule, on aura juste à dire que c'est la crise et que si les joueurs veulent que les studios continuent à faire de bons jeux sur PC, et ben qu'il faut mettre la main à la poche."

Va falloir être balaise en communication pour rattraper tout ça parce que pour moi, la confiance en a pris un sérieux coup.

Bande d' :ouaiouai:

----------


## Euklif

> Et puis si jamais ca gueule, on aura juste à *balancer un morceau de contenu qui traine en catastrophe pour faire genre on tiens les promesses.*

----------


## flall

Aussi !  ::(:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> @KiwiX
> Ils ont TORT ! 
> C'est parce qu'ils n'ont pas lu World War Z.


Zoulou, pas lu _World War Z_ ? Moui moui moui  :tired: 




> Je parie une couille* [...]
> 
> * d'Emile Zoulou, évidemment, vu que c'est par lui que le scandale arrive. Ma future descendance est bien trop précieuse pour l'humanité.


Tu paries une couille de Couille ?  :tired: 




> Qu'il nous était impossible de rendre les deux versions compatibles.


Au contraire, ils ont dit que tout était compatible  :^_^: 

Bon, sinon, sans être réellement choqué, je trouve extrêmement dommage le changement de politique de Valve... Des promesses non-tenues sur ce qui était tout de même un gros argument de vente du jeu risque de ruiner leur crédibilité pour un moment et leur mettre à dos leurs fans.

----------


## fadaring

Les trailers sont bien sympa, mais de là à se dire qu'y va falloir re-raquer un jeu complet...

Après tous ses beaux discours, Valve retourne quand même méchamment sa veste.

----------


## Phantom

J'y jouerai bien...ça me botte :D Et puis rho, ça y est, un pas de travers de Valve et c'est la horde qui s'abat...
Des persos un peu moins clichés, c'est plutot un progres, le principe étant que n'importe qui se retrouve dans la situation de groupe de survivants..
S'il fallait que ça tombe toujours que sur de belles bêtes : Le vétéran, la bonasse, le rebelle, le black, on se croirait dans Cube 2, alors que la meuf
Bof bof, le gros black, le costumard et le scout ça semble un peu plus aléatoire. Nope ?

----------


## Rutabaga

> Et puis rho, ça y est, un pas de travers de Valve et c'est la horde qui s'abat...


Non, c'est pas une question de faux pas. Y en a qui lisent les topics en entier ici avant de donner leur avis? Il s'agit d'une *arnaque* *pure et dure*. J'ai rien contre Valve, sauf quand ils se foutent de ma gueule. Or c'est clairement le cas. Il ne s'agit pas simplement d'une mise à jour pas très bien optimisée là.




> Des persos un peu moins clichés, c'est plutot un progres (...) Nope ?


Non pas vraiment. Le principe de ces survivants était effectivement de donner cette impression cliché, ce qui marchait très bien. Rappelons que le concept de L4D était de faire des parties qui ressemblaient à des "clichés de films". 
Après je m'avancerais pas trop sur les nouveaux persos, il est vrai que le jeu ne sort pas tout de suite, même s'il est déjà à plus de 50% de son développement (ça fait mal aux fesses de dire ça). Mais ça sent déjà le fénec mort.

----------


## AgentDerf

Aahaha j'imagine octobre 2009, la discussion entre *BoycottBoy* et *GrincheuxMan* :

*BoycottBoy* : - Tu as vue tout ces pigeons qui on acheté L4D2? La honte! Ils doivent trop se faire chiez!
*GrincheuxMan* : - Ouais clair! Nous on est trop des malins! On c'est pas fait avoir! Trop naze le jeu!
*BoycottBoy* : - Clair des putains de caïd! On nous la fait pas à nous. 
*GrincheuxMan* : - Ouais!
*BoycottBoy* : - Ouais!
*GrincheuxMan* : - Ouais!

_[... Un gros blanc, des mouches qui volent ...]_

*BoycottBoy* : - euh... Bon on se fait chiez la! On fait un NoMercy en expert?
*GrincheuxMan* : *Pleure* - Encore?...
*BoycottBoy* : - Un Killing Floor? Un TF2?
*GrincheuxMan* : *Pleure a gros sanglot* - Encore!!! TF2 ca fait 3 ans que j'en fait j'en peu plus!
*BoycottBoy* : - .... Sinon Il y a Sims 3 qui est sorti?
*GrincheuxMan* : *Saute par la fenêtre* AAAAAAAAAAdddddieuuuuuu
*BoycottBoy* : - Attends moi! *Saute à son tour* Aaaaaaaaaaahhh!


Et bien moi je serai sur les serveurs L4D2 comme un gros pigeon, et comme je serai triste et malheureux!  :;): 

Allez trollez bien, je vous laisse avec vos battons et vos fourches tabasser le jeu que vous avez encensé pendant des mois!

----------


## The Lurker

Voilà, Rutabaga a  tout bien dit comme il faut, pas besoin que j'en rajoute.  :;): 

---------- Post ajouté à 20h32 ----------




> Allez trollez bien


Et c'est toi qui dit ça ?  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon faire comme si à l'époque de sa sortie L4D2 sera le seul jeu intéressant à jouer c'est un peu essayer de se convaincre en disant n'importe quoi non ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Clairement.
Déjà que pour la sortie du premier y'avait pleins d'autres jeux...

----------


## Shamanix

> Ho comme tu as raison, comme tu doit avoir une grosse bite.
> Tu es un leader né.
> 
> Et sinon y'a pas que lui qui trouve L4D vite lassant, cherche un peu sur le forum, tu veras qu'on est loin d'être seuls.


La dessus il a raison, L4D est quand même un jeux de zombies, alors bon, les couleurs "pastel/flashy" des vidéos de l'E3, bof, bof.

Edit: "je vous laisse avec vos battons et vos fourches tabasser le jeu que vous avez encensé pendant des mois!"

Heu... T'a pas tout compris toi. C'est plus contre la politique de Valve que la plupart des gens gueulent sur ce coup la je pense.
Pondre un exellent titre ne permet en rien a un éditeur de prendre ses clients pour des pigeons sur le suivant.

----------


## Joolmax

> La dessus il a raison, L4D est quand même un jeux de zombies, alors bon, les couleurs "pastel/flashy" des vidéos de l'E3, bof, bof.


Et un jeu de zombie dans un centre commercial de jour, pff, ouais, n'importe quoi.
Et dans une maison, de jour, pff, ouais, n'importe quoi.
Et dans une base militaire, de jour, pff ouais, n'importe quoi.
Et dans Londres, de jour, ouais, n'importe quoi.

----------


## Shamanix

> Et un jeu de zombie dans un centre commercial de jour, pff, ouais, n'importe quoi.
> Et dans une maison, de jour, pff, ouais, n'importe quoi.
> Et dans une base militaire, de jour, pff ouais, n'importe quoi.
> Et dans Londres, de jour, ouais, n'importe quoi.


Attention, je ne dit pas que c'est pas crédible, juste que c'est moins prenant niveau ambiance, apres bon, chacun ses gouts aussi.

Et pis j'ai peut-etre pas vu toutes les vidéos mais en tout cas sur celles que j'ai pus voir les armes n'étais que des nouvelles skins pour celles du 1 (hormis les armes de CAC), pas de lance-flammes, pas de RPG, pas de claymores donc bon, un peut de nouveautés n'aurais pas fait de mal non plus je pense (mais la encore, j'ai peut-être pas tout vu).

----------


## Sylvestre

C'est quand même bizarre cette stratégie marketing : avec L4D ils avaient tout ce qu'il fallait pour engranger du fric par charrettes entières avec les DLC : un gameplay qui se prête à l'ajout d'une campagne de temps à autre, un concept hyper accrocheur et des millions de joueurs avides d'en avoir plus. Je pense qu'on s'attendait tous à voir rappliquer des campagnes à 5€ non?

Là ils sortent une fausse suite et à moins de la vendre à 15-20€ ils risquent fort de décevoir tout le monde. Ca me dépasse un poil.

----------


## Joolmax

> Attention, je ne dit pas que c'est pas crédible, juste que c'est moins prenant niveau ambiance, apres bon, chacun ses gouts aussi.


Mouais, de jour comme de nuit, poutrer du zombie c'est un peu le même truc. Et puis dans L4D, il ne faisait pas vraiment nuit non plus.
Mais de là dire que les zombies, on ne les voit apparaître que la nuit, c'est un poil cliché comme pensée.

----------


## Super_maçon

Des ragots, des ragots : 



> So the team brought their concepts and ideas to create a sequel to Gabe Newell, and even he was skeptical about the idea. According to Faliszek, he expressed his doubts, and claimed this move was against the character of the company. "To Gabe's credit, and he's a great guy to work for, he said if this is what you want to do, if this is what you're excited about, go do it."


Z'avez vu en fait Gabe il est cool...Ha ben non en fait il leur a donné le feu vert  :tired: 
Toute l'inteview ici : http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2...uel-to-ars.ars
J'ai pas encore vu le liens sur CPC.

En gros ils sont trop cools, il faut pas s'énerver comme ça. C'est comme quand l'orange box est sortie, les gens y faisaient rien qu'a râler de devoir racheter half life 2 qu'ils l'avaient déjà.
Oué , parfaitement, left 4 dead 2 c'est Portal, TF2 et un épisode tout ça en un jeu tellement ils ont trop plein des idées de oufzors créatifs.

----------


## Shamanix

"Mais de là dire que les zombies, on ne les voit apparaître que la nuit, c'est un poil cliché comme pensée."

Qui a dit ça ? Certainement pas moi.
Mais bon, après si vous voulez tous cautionner une politique malhonnête au possible, ou un éditeur ne tient pas ses promesses a la communauté pour se faire un peut plus de thune, ben ma fois, aller y achetez, et pis l'année prochaine on aura des maps supplémentaires a 5€ sur Steam, youpiiiii *_*

----------


## Maxwell

En tout cas la tension est palpable, en plein E3 les responsables de Left 4 Dead à Valve en général donnent des interviews pour tenter de calmer les tensions et de rassurer leur clientèle. Alors que bon, c'est pas comme si ils avaient pas un emploi du temps blindé jusqu'aux gencives cette semaine.

Je suis peut-être un peu trop impliqué, mais j'ai jamais vu une réaction aussi virulente de la part d'un groupe de "fans", ou du moins de joueurs, quel que soit le jeu. En tout cas, c'est la toute première fois que des fans des jeux de Valve appellent au boycott avec autant de force, et d'efficacité (déja plus de 5000 membres). Il y avait eu du brouhaha pour l'Orange Box, mais jamais rien de comparable.

Même Chet Valise-Check avoue que "So the team brought their concepts and ideas to create a sequel to Gabe Newell, and even he was skeptical about the idea. According to Faliszek, he expressed his doubts, and claimed this move was against the character of the company. "To Gabe's credit, and he's a great guy to work for, he said if this is what you want to do, if this is what you're excited about, go do it."

En gros "on a présenté l'idée au big boss, il a dit que c'était une mauvaise idée, que c'était pas le style de la maison, mais on l'a convaincu d'y aller quand même".

----------


## Worldofdada

J'avoue ne pas avoir eu le courage de lire toutes ces pages de commentaire, seulement quelques uns.

Je pense qu'il faut juste pas oublier que Valve a bizarrement eu, depuis un petit moment, que très peu de considération pour les joueurs (TF2 y compris).

Je me rappelle d'un Gabe Newell qui dit "on retarde HL² parce qu'on m'a volé mon pc".
D'un TF2 certes très bien fourni en contenu, mais d'une qualité exécrables : bugs à gogo sur chaque MAJ, des maps reprise sur le net (comme un certain CS), des nouveaux modes très bien mais pas assez suivi (genre sortir juste une map pour le mode "course de wagonnet"), de merveilleuses idées du style "tiens je vais aléatoirement donner des armes et pourquoi pas en 5 exemplaires".
Bref, pleins de petits problèmes, qui gachent un peu la fête.

L4D pareil : les précommandes + chères que le jeu après la sortie.
Pas de bug (système de matchmaking bien pourri, mais on peut pas appeler ca bug) mais une MAJ très tardive qui a emmené 1 nouveau mode très bien qui a du leur demander environ 30 minutes de boulot.

Après, comme beaucoup, j'applaudis parce qu'ils font à mon sens les meilleurs jeux du marché sur leur catalogue.
Qu'ils sont quand même suivis : je ne connais pas beaucoup d'éditeur qui en fait autant, même si c'est encore pas assez.

Au final : tout le monde va gueuler (ils auront raison)
Valve sortira son jeu (ils auront raison)
Les joueurs vont l'acheter (ils auront raison)

----------


## Darkath

> mais j'ai jamais vu une réaction aussi virulente de la part d'un groupe de "fans"


Spore ? Bien que la réaction se fasse après la sortie une fois que tout le monde se soit fait pigeonner ...

----------


## Worldofdada

J'oublais quand même de féliciter Valve pour leur marketting général qui est quand même très bien de vendre moins cher avec des promos régulières et de très bons packs de jeux.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Spore ? Bien que la réaction se fasse après la sortie une fois que tout le monde se soit fait pigeonner ...


ça sentait la merde bien avant la sortie, spore.

----------


## Maxwell

> ça sentait la merde bien avant la sortie, spore.


Au tout début ça avait l'air super bien. C'est par la suite que tout le monde a commencé à remarqué qu'il y avait comme une odeur. Qui s'est justifiée aux alentours de la sortie.

La, on parle de lynchage immédiat et sans appel. Sans même renifler le contenu.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Au tout début, oui.

Juste quand on nous a dit qu'on jouerait toute l"évolution d'une l'espèce.

Après,  :haha:

----------


## Rutabaga

> Sans même renifler le contenu.


Ok, encore un qui sait pas lire. Renifler le contenu? C'est ce qu'on a fait pendant tout ce thread.


En passant, enjoy ce grand moment de vérité: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u4rNH9cqIM

----------


## The Lurker

> Et puis dans L4D, il ne faisait pas vraiment nuit non plus.


Ouais d'accord...

----------


## Kigsameh

Héhé rebonjour les gens! Bon ba je m'excuse pour le manque de culture cinématographique et autres reproches que vous avez pu faire mais bon... ::): 
Bref quelqu'un a parlé des munitions incendiaires personellement je trouve que c'est un peu exagérer parce que un des petits plus rigolo de L4D et de Versus c'est de voir si le tank ennemie (joueur) arrivera a en mettre au moins 1 ou 2 a terre a coup de cailloux, la le premier venue au Fusil de chasse met le tank en feu donc l'interet du jerikan qu'on transporte ou du p'tit molo sympa disparait avec L4D2!

----------


## Selketh

> Ok, encore un qui sait pas lire. Renifler le contenu? C'est ce qu'on a fait pendant tout ce thread.
> 
> 
> En passant, enjoy ce grand moment de vérité: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u4rNH9cqIM


Quand j'entends ça je me dis "Une campagne, une arme et un infecté spécial par trimestre pendant un an et je vendais mon âme à Valve". C'était quand même pas demander la lune...

----------


## Shamanix

> Ok, encore un qui sait pas lire. Renifler le contenu? C'est ce qu'on a fait pendant tout ce thread.
> 
> 
> En passant, enjoy ce grand moment de vérité: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u4rNH9cqIM


Ha ! L'a c'est clair: owned le Doug ! Et par lui même en plus, c'est ça le plus drôle, ou pas *_*

----------


## Kigsameh

Ha oui aussi je trouve que un truc sfun (enfin que je trouve sympa apres chacun son avis je veux pas d'embrouille ::P: ) dans Left 4 dead C'est les personnages Old Man, Le biker, Zoey, et Obama (si je peux me permettre) : leurs voix les p'tites émotes quand ils tombent a terre, et autres choses du genre s'en iront apres peut etre que l'idée a été reprise dans L4D 2 mais a la tête des personnages personnellement j'en dotue assez fortement...

----------


## AgentDerf

> Voilà, Rutabaga a  tout bien dit comme il faut, pas besoin que j'en rajoute. 
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 20h32 ----------
> 
> 
> Et c'est toi qui dit ça ? 
> 
> Sinon faire comme si à l'époque de sa sortie L4D2 sera le seul jeu intéressant à jouer c'est un peu essayer de se convaincre en disant n'importe quoi non ?


Pour le moment, enfin je connais pas tout les calendriers par coeur, mais il y a pas bcp de jeu multi (et surtout coop) prévu pour cette période de l'année non? Il y a bien le nouveau COD, mais a part cela je vois pas.

Donc de neuf et de nouveau a se mettre sous la dent pour du fun en multi je vois pas, mais bon si tu peux me donner une liste de jeu qui vont sortir je suis preneur.

Bien sur on peut toujours continuer de jouer à :
- CS ca fait un peu trop longtemps qu'on y joue a celui la? J'en peux plus moi.
- TF2 il est bien, mais ca fera bientôt 3 ans qu'on y joue.
- Killing Floor and co, c'est des mods sympathique, mais honnetement je pense pas que cela soit fait pour bloquer un joueur plus de 2 ou 3 semaines.
- COD 4 et 5, le multi est bon, mais pareil c'est pas neuf.

L4D2 c'est pas la nouveauté absolue ok, mais franchement dans son genre il y a pas bcp (a part L4D  ::):  )

Donc louper la sortie de L4D2 pour aller bouder dans son coin par fierté, je trouve cela un peu bête, mais bon... Chacun sa life.

Et oui bien sur je suis un gros troll car je viens de dire ce que je pense, quelle honte! Un gros troll à 120 messages depuis le temps que je suis inscrit tu remarqueras que c'est un peu léger mais bon... Comme j'ai affaire a celui qui distribut les bons points...

----------


## Joolmax

On enfin la première image du mode de mise à jour de Left 4 Dead 2

----------


## AgentDerf

Sinon petite remarques sur les vidéos... Baaaaaaaah elles sont aussi mauvaise que celle du 1ier a son époque, c'est à dire :

- Des gars qui joue au pad.
- Comme des pieds, genre je regarde pas ou je vais, je vérifie même pas à droite ou a gauche si la piece est clear, je fonce comme un bourrin, je me fait taper je me retourne même pas, etc...
- En mod facile (genre je prend 40 coups de zombis en perdant 2pv et sans me retourner pour les tuer)
- En jouant globalement perso.
- Avec des extraits de gameplay à la con, genre on prend les séquences les moins palpitante.

Pour le un ca m'avait fait pareil, quand je maté les vidéos, je trouvé les zombies, trop rapide, le jeu trop facile, je me disait ok c'est bien les gars de CS condtion Zero, ca va faire un four.

Et je m'était gouré! Heureusement qu'il y a eu la demo, sinon je l'aurai pas acheté!

Une vrai vidéo de L4D qui fait bandé, c'est une équipe de Killer qui survie à final serré sur BloodHarvest en Expert.
Pas des mongoliens de journaliste/dev qui joue au pad en easy, en discutant sans regarder ou ils vont.

----------


## sukiyaki

Http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai9qa1T_I3o
Http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&hl=fr&v=koM4wyfCA_c&gl=FR&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fforos.3dgames.com.ar%2Faccion-y-aventura.6%2F533475.left-4-dead-2-17-11-2009-a.11.html
Aller, ça détendra l'atmosphère ^^

----------


## Nemeo

> Quand j'entends ça je me dis "Une campagne, une arme et un infecté spécial par trimestre pendant un an et je vendais mon âme à Valve". C'était quand même pas demander la lune...


Hum, donc si je comprends bien tu voulais juste qu'ils doublent le contenu d'origine. C'est vrai que c'est pas la lune, là c'est carrément Jupiter.

Je ne soutiens pas le marketing de valve, c'est vrai que je m'attendais à une campagne de plus. Mais bon, à lire certain, on dirait qu'on leur a appris pour la 2eme fois que 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est les parents qui achètent les cadeaux de noël parce que le père noël a trop de travail.



Je pense qu'on a tous dépensé notre argent dans un truc pire que ça. Civilisation 3. Doom 3. Britney's dance beat. Non ?

Suffit juste de pas acheter le 2 et de le laisser aux accros du plumage de porte-feuille (ils jouent aux sims 3 là en théorie).

----------


## AgentDerf

> Http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai9qa1T_I3o
> Http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...2009-a.11.html
> Aller, ça détendra l'atmosphère ^^



 :^_^: 

J'aime bcp la 2ieme! Très bon! Très bon!

Comme dirait Perceval "C'est pas faux!"

----------


## Rutabaga

> Suffit juste de pas acheter le 2 et de le laisser aux accros du plumage de porte-feuille (ils jouent aux sims 3 là en théorie).


Le problème c'est pas que le 2 soit pourri, c'est que quand le 2 sortira, le 1 sera... Disons-le franchement, *mort*. On sera sur et certain de plus jamais avoir de nouvelles maps officielles. En fait, le jeu vivra peut-être seulement à travers sa communauté, *si* elle reste sur le 1.

Donc en gros on a acheté un jeu qui mourra surement un an après sa sortie... à moins qu'on soit près a dépenser à nouveau le même montant.

----------


## Selketh

> Hum, donc si je comprends bien tu voulais juste qu'ils doublent le contenu d'origine. C'est vrai que c'est pas la lune, là c'est carrément Jupiter.


Je pars de mon cas qui est l'achat en pré-commande donc plein pot. Je ne demande pas de mode supplémentaire et l'armement n'est pas doublé dans mon utopie. J'y ai peut-être été un peu fort sur les infectés spéciaux, disons 2 en un an pour renouveler le gameplay en versus. Je concède qu'ils doivent avoir pris leur rythme de croisière, j'étale sur un an et demi après la sortie. Quatre campagnes ça paraît tant que ça ? Pourtant malgré la "foule" de nouveautés qu'on nous annonce pour le second opus, il y en aura 5 (en moins d'un an donc) : ils ont la capacité de production. Et comme j'ai vraiment apprécié le concept, je suis même prêt à contribuer à hauteur de 5€ par campagne si elle présente vraiment de l'intérêt. Est-ce tellement irréaliste ?

Si on regarde les chiffres, la vente de L4D sur Steam a explosé durant le week-end à -50%. Donc le client standard juge que L4D vaut le coup d'oeil à -50% mais pas au tarif normal. Si je fais une pirouette, pour moi ça signifie à peu de choses près qu'effectivement il manque pas loin du double de contenu (tout en répétant pas de nouveau mode et pas non plus d'armement révolutionnaire) pour que la barrière psychologique soit franchie. C'est vrai ça fait 20 cartes en plus, en concédant que les intro et les finales sont plus courtes que les autres. D'ailleurs personne ne leur a imposé 5 cartes par campagne, pourquoi pas 3 ou 4, pourquoi pas une seule plus longue ?

Le contenu de TF2 a plus que doublé depuis sa sortie et les promesses pour L4D étaient les mêmes. Ca n'est ni Jupiter, ni la lune, ni même plus loin dans la galaxie, ça me semblait un objectif parfaitement terrestre.

Et j'ajoute un lien pour montrer que des gens investis sur le jeu en pensent autant : http://www.ihatemountains.com/2009/0...left-2-die.php

----------


## Sewel

Le plus débile dans leur idée c'est que L4D2 tournera aussi sur source donc du coup les maps seront sous le même format, au pire des moddeurs les rendrons utilisables, tel les deux dernieres campagnes débloquées en versus bien avant la maj.

Pour avoir TF2, j'ai du attendre presque une decennie, pour L4D2 j'ai même pas eu encore envie d'un suite, juste de contenu supplementaire.
L4D2, je l'aurais plutot vu dans un moteur next gen succedant à source, donc pas pour de suite =)

----------


## Darkath

Haha même JV.com s'y met :
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/2009/0...t-4-dead-2.htm

J'adore l'effet boule de neige qu'a pris la chose  ::P: 

Gabe newell doit s'en mordre les doigts d'avor laisser carte blanche au mec qui voulait L4D2  ::XD::

----------


## Nilsou

Personnellement je trouve cette vidéo très bien et bien plus excitante que L4D premier du nom, celui ci m'ayant lassé en quelques mois.

Par contre c'est vrai que les devs, au lieu de vouloir se faire des sous en vendant une suite, aurait largement pu en faire une très grosse mise a jour...

Je pense sincèrement que tout ceux qui disent que la vids est naze ne sont pas du tout objectif et disent ça a cause de la colere qu'ils ont pour valve et du degout d'avoir été trompé.

Mais si on essaie d'etre objectif.. N'importe quelle autres devs nous aurais presenté cette vids et on aurait dit : voila le futur messie.

Atention hors sujet:

Sinon, pour en revenir toujours au vieux débats : j'ai du mal a voir ce qu'on reproche aux moteurs source?

Difficile de faire plus réaliste que ce moteur dans un environnement de type urbain ou tout ce qui n'est pas de la foret.
Parce que bon, je préfère toujours le rendu de source au rendu "next-gen" plastifié du dernier Unreal engine.

Source ne fait pas assez "next-gen" parce qu'il parait froid, mais tout comme la réalité hein... Ce qui permet d'en faire ce qu'on veut.

De plus il tourne partout... Donc si vous voulez une nouvelle version de source vous permettant de détailler le mouvement des pétales de fleurs... Libre a vous , du moins si vous arrivez a faire tournez crysis en 32 pouce tout au max...

Je pense que tant que les PCs n'auront pas subis d'évolution exceptionnelles, le moteurs source restera le meilleurs compromis entre le beau et jouable (surtout en multi)

Fin du hors sujet.

----------


## Nilsou

> Et un jeu de zombie dans un centre commercial de jour, pff, ouais, n'importe quoi.
> Et dans une maison, de jour, pff, ouais, n'importe quoi.
> Et dans une base militaire, de jour, pff ouais, n'importe quoi.
> Et dans Londres, de jour, ouais, n'importe quoi.


La je suis d'accord, je rappelle aux fans de film de zombie que les meilleurs du genre se passent souvent de jour :

Le centre commercial ne vous rappelle rien...
La base militaire?
Hum... Et Londres... Ha oui peut être un truc comme 28 jour plus....
Ha non zut ce sont des innnnnffféééccctttééé HA ouiii...

Zut vous avez clairement raisons, déjà que ce ne sont pas des zombies et qu'en plus l'ambiance est pouriiiii dans ce film.....

Nan parce que pour ma part, les film les plus crédible que j'ai vue question zombies se déroule de jour.

Et plus c'est crédible plus ça fout la frousse...

Je ne sais pas vous mais L4D premier du nom ne m'inspire aucun sentiment de crédibilité, et donc aucun frétillement...

Tandis que les vids paraissent bien mieux...

Avis perso hein.

----------


## Darkath



----------


## Nemeo

Voici le message que j'ai récupéré sur le forum L4D officiel et qui rassemble parfaitement mon point de vue. Non pas que mon avis soit important mais je pense que certains d'entre vous manquent de recul et se font du mal pour rien. Je ne vais pas commenter les "Oh non, il fait jour! C'est pourri! Oh non! Zoey je l'aimais bien! Je veux Zoey!", les goûts et les couleurs, ça ne se discute pas.


"Pour commencer je pense que Valve aurait due tenir sa promesse d'ajouter davantage de contenu comme dans TF2.

Cependant regardez de plus près la véritable nature de ces glorieuses mise-à-jours de TF2. On y trouve des nouveaux succès, 3 nouveaux objets pour une classe (ndt: 4 ou 5 objets en fait, certains ont été remplacés) et quelques cartes. Mais en réalité, les cartes sont des cartes de haute qualité réalisées par la communauté que Valve adopte quand elles deviennent populaires. Tout ce que Valve a vraiment fait, ce sont les succès et les 3 ou 4 objets.

A présent regardez ce que L4D2 représente. 5 campagnes complètement nouvelles, ce qui veut dire 5 nouveaux sets de voix, de modèles et de textures. Il y a des petits ajouts comme les armes de mêlée et les objets de soutien. Il faut savoir que 5 campagnes de L4D c'est 25 cartes TF2 (ndt: sans compter que faire une carte L4D doit être plus difficile à élaborer et à équilibrer, qu'un mappeur me dise si je me trompe). Il est impossible d'effectuer ne serait-ce qu'une vague comparaison entre L4D2 et les mise-à-jours de TF2.

Aurions nous dû avoir plus de contenu pour L4D2? Oui. Valve l'avait clairement fait savoir. Au moins une campagne réalisée à partir de la banque de sons et de textures originale. Cela n'aurait pas demandé de moyens faramineux.

Mais est-ce qu'on peut demander que L4D2 soit gratuit alors qu'il a plus de contenu que l'original et que tous les aspects ont été retravaillés ? Impossible. Vous auriez beau retourner le problème dans tous les sens, la réponse est non."

J'ajouterais que je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ceux qui disent que L4D2 devrait être vendu au tarif "standalone expansion", où alors avec un tarif préférentiel pour les possesseurs du 1. Par contre je ne comprends pas ceux qui se plaignent que la durée de vie du jeu n'aura été "que" d'un an. Je trouve ça un peu exagéré, mais c'est certainement parce que je ne m'imagine pas jouer à au même jeu pendant un an.

En ce qui concerne le risque d'abandon du 1, ça dépendra du SDK. Je ne m'y connaît pas des masses mais s'il est compatible pour les 2, il *devrait* suffire de virer les entité spéciales à L4D2 et de les remplacer par celles de L4D. Si c'est le cas, je ne vois pas ce qui empêcherait nos moddeurs en quête de gloire de proposer 2 versions de leurs campagnes.

----------


## Sig le Troll

Bah, à moins de 10 euros ... Pq pas ... Mais bon, c'est très mal joué de leur part. :x

----------


## Darkath

> Il faut savoir que 5 campagnes de L4D c'est 25 cartes TF2


Ca ne justifie tout de meme pas un jeu complet ... Pour moi ça a a peu près autant de valeur qu'un DLC de fallout (c'est dire). 

Gratuit non, mais payer plein pot non plus faut pas abuser.

----------


## Phantom

En meme temps c'est comme si on etait au pays des bisounours. Le gratos c'est bien sauf quand ca couler une boite sympa..

EDIT, rha mais j'en ai marre des claviers mobile, pas moyen d'écrire une phrase sans fautes dans tous les sens...

"c'est *PAS* comme si on était..."

----------


## Tranx

Coin ?

----------


## paflechat

Ca c'est fait  ::): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koM4w...layer_embedded

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ca ne justifie tout de meme pas un jeu complet ... Pour moi ça a a peu près autant de valeur qu'un DLC de fallout (c'est dire).


Ouais.
SAuf que nan, le DLC Fallout c'est réellement une arnaque profonde et méprisante pour un gamer, même non hardcore.


Sinon je prédis un tarif préférentiel pour L4D2 pour les gens possédant le premier. 
Et la fin du monde en 2012 pendant que j'y suis, ce qui nous empêchera d'assister à L4D5  :Emo: 





> # Floprob Voir le profil de Floprob
> # Posté le 04 juin 2009 à 18:02:13 Avertir un modérateur
> # ils sont con ou quoi ??? Ils ont ka prendre sa pour un tres gros add-ons a croire qu'ils sont aussi écervelé que les zombis qu'ils tu a longueur de temps


Tsss les forumeurs de JV.com sont bien plus intelligents que ceux d'ici  :tired: 

Edit: ooooh un qui a de l'espoir dis donc




> # slasheer Voir le profil de slasheer
> # Posté le 04 juin 2009 à 18:17:37 Avertir un modérateur
> # ça m'étonnai d'ailler qu'il n 'y a pas de procès en vu pour *non respect de contrat(celui de fournir un suivant COMMERCIALE sur leur jeu GRATUITEMENT)*
> Peut être une association de défense des consommateurs qui se mêlera qui sait
> # Lien perm


 :Clap: clap:

----------


## Johnny Boy

Je suis  d'accord avec ce que dit Nemeo un peu plus haut.

Apparemment il y a cette manie de comparer TF2 et ses mises à jour à L4D. Ce sont 2 jeux multijoueurs certes, mais vraiment différents! On en peut en rien les comparer, que ce soit du point de vue du gameplay, du teamplay qui demande une adaptation totalement différente et surtout de l'élaboration des maps, qui sur TF2 sont de "simples" champs de batailles en gros.

Je n'y connais rien en mapping, mais je me doute que l'approche pour créer une map de TF2 doit être complètement différente. Et surtout le contenu additionnel de TF2 et vraiment pas énorme si on n'y réfléchis 2 seconde en faisant preuve de bonne foi! Quelque bidules en plus, une map custom officialisée et valve nous présente ça comme une mise à jour majeur de telle ou telle classe, mais en fin de compte la différence est anecdotique.

Alors peut être que vous vouliez des mise à jour dans le genre de TF2, c'est à dire? Une nouvelle arme par ci, un nouveau type d'infecté par là? Des broutilles quoi... Le tout espacé de 6 mois et avec du retard.

Vous avez payé 4 campagnes plein pot, pas besoin d'être devin pour savoir qu'il vont certainement pas recréer la même quantité de contenu et nous la refiler gratuitement......!!

----------


## Kigsameh

Left 4 Dead 2 ?

Sur ce, bonne journée.

----------


## Matriochka

Hammer ou je fais un malheur.

L4D avait un concept novateur.
L4D2 a des campagnes, des skins et de la neige par moment.

L4D2 réduira le suivi de L4D.

----------


## Phantom

Ah ben si il a des campagnes je fonce :D

----------


## Louck

> Ah ben si il a des campagnes je fonce :D


http://www.l4dmaps.com/

Il manque juste un peu d'effort pour sortir un SDK propre et des campagnes tomberont (pour les féniants qui souhaitent pas trafiquer l'Hammer d'origine).
A la limite, encourager les modeurs/mapeurs de faire des maps pour L4D1 seulement, vu que c'est possible d'exporter pour L4D2. C'est mieux que rien, et ca empêche l'abandon direct du premier (en partie).

Par la suite, des personnes peuvent très bien reprendre le contenu de L4D2 pour l'adapter sur L4D1 (au mieux), pour prouver qu'il est inutile de dépenser autant pour "ca" (d'après les vidéos de l'E3). Ca tombera vite, au moins les skins.

Au moins, pour tenir jusqu'aux promos de 10/20 euros.





> # slasheer Voir le profil de slasheer
> # Posté le 04 juin 2009 à 18:17:37 Avertir un modérateur
> # ça m'étonnai d'ailler qu'il n 'y a pas de procès en vu pour non respect de contrat(celui de fournir un suivant COMMERCIALE sur leur jeu GRATUITEMENT)
> Peut être une association de défense des consommateurs qui se mêlera qui sait
> # Lien perm


Il va être décu le pauvre.

----------


## Maxwell

> Il va être décu le pauvre.


Pas plus que le jour ou un grand de CM2 lui a piqué ses billes.

----------


## kaldanm

> Sinon je prédis un tarif préférentiel pour L4D2 pour les gens possédant le premier.


Voila !

Et une semaine après, un tarif encore plus interessant pour les nouveaux clients  ::ninja::

----------


## Matriochka

Pendant ce temps là David Carradine mourrait pendu lors d'un jeu sexuel.

----------


## magicganja

> 



Haha! J'ai ri!

Bon sinon ça commence à faire beaucoup de topics pour dire tout le temps la même chose  :^_^:

----------


## exarkun

La suite de toute façon me donne pas envie de depenser mon argent, c'est clair que ça fait tres mod et je suis aussi très dèçu par Valve et leurs promesses.

----------


## Phantom

Encouragez les modeurs à faire des skins francis/joey/bill/louis pour le 2 et puis de baisser la lumiere et voila votre L4D2 du bonheur...non ?

----------


## fadaring

Moi ce que j'ai du mal à comprendre avec leur décision commerciale de faire un épisode 2 à part entière, c'est comment ils vont gérer leur communautés.
On peut lire dans cette profession de foi de Doug Lombardi qu'il faut leur faire confiance, et que l'original continuera à avoir des mises à jour, et qu'il y a des chances qu'il y ait de nouvelles cartes.

Comment gérer la communauté L4D1 dans ce contexte??

Les maps qu'ils vont sortir pour le 1, on pourra donc y jouer dans le 2? Le contraire serait étonnant. Donc en gros, ils sortiront chaque DLC en version L4D1 et L4D2 ??

On a tous notre petite communauté d'amis sur L4D, comment ca va se passer entre ceux qui resteront sur le 1 et ceux passés sur le 2? Ca se passera comme si on jouait à des jeux radicalement différents, alors qu'on sera peut être sur les mêmes maps, avec le même moteur, et globalement un jeu quasi identique?

Ceux qui justifient la sortie d'un jeu complet ont raison sur certains points : le contenu qui va sortir est très très volumineux, Valve n'est pas une association caritative, et on est pas chez les bisounours. Soyons réalistes, c’est un préalable nécessaire à tout débat constructif.

Malgré tout, quand tu fais un discours comme celui de Valve à la sortie du jeu, il est quand même extrêmement délicat de faire volte face à ce point, et dire que ce que les joueurs interprètent comme la finition du jeu initial, ben c’est en fait le contenu additionnel gratuit dont tu leur avaient tant parlé avec les larmes aux yeux et des tremollos dans la voix…

Pour moi la solution s’impose d’elle-même, et est régulièrement évoquée sur tous les forums qui trollent sur le sujet, et elle se situe dans le compromis : Valve devrait sortir son contenu sous la forme d’un addon, au pire d’un addon standalone, mais pas plus.

Ca leur permet de faire raquer un peu pour le boulot qu’ils ont effectué, ca leur permet d’être raccord avec leurs promesses de contenu, et surtout ca permet de continuer à faire vivre une et une seule communauté L4D.

Et tout le monde est content non ?

----------


## Louck

> et puis de baisser la lumiere


C'est plus une question de mapping dans ce cas ^^.
Peut être remettre le brouillard.





> Pour moi la solution s’impose d’elle-même, et est régulièrement évoquée sur tous les forums qui trollent sur le sujet, et elle se situe dans le compromis : Valve devrait sortir son contenu sous la forme d’un addon, au pire d’un addon standalone, mais pas plus.


Ils auraient pu couper en plusieurs parties l'ensemble de leurs idées : fournir des DLC avec une campagne supplémentaire en coop/versus (par rapport à TF2) et une partie de leurs idées. Une DLC avec les armes de mélées, une autre concernant les spéciaux.. Au final, on obtiendra le L4D2 en version update, au bout de 3/4 téléchargements.


Mais non, ils ont tout écris sur un tableau, au maximum qu'ils peuvent, sans séparer les idées, et ca justifie la sortie du L4D2. Donc du coup, c'est sûr que ca change en grosse partie le jeu (soit disant).
Enfin je vois comme cela, suite aux interviews.
Mais soit ils auraient jamais du parler du suivis du contenu, soit ils auraient dessiné des traits sur le tableau, pour séparer les idées en morceaux de gâteaux : les DLC.

----------


## TheToune

> Moi ce que j'ai du mal à comprendre avec leur décision commerciale de faire un épisode 2 à part entière, c'est comment ils vont gérer leur communautés.
> On peut lire dans cette profession de foi de Doug Lombardi qu'il faut leur faire confiance, et que l'original continuera à avoir des mises à jour, et qu'il y a des chances qu'il y ait de nouvelles cartes.
> 
> Comment gérer la communauté L4D1 dans ce contexte??
> 
> Les maps qu'ils vont sortir pour le 1, on pourra donc y jouer dans le 2? Le contraire serait étonnant. Donc en gros, ils sortiront chaque DLC en version L4D1 et L4D2 ??
> 
> On a tous notre petite communauté d'amis sur L4D, comment ca va se passer entre ceux qui resteront sur le 1 et ceux passés sur le 2? Ca se passera comme si on jouait à des jeux radicalement différents, alors qu'on sera peut être sur les mêmes maps, avec le même moteur, et globalement un jeu quasi identique?
> 
> ...


Oui. C'est ce que je dit sur un des autres topics.
C'est surtout le format "suite" et ce qui en découle qui me gonfle ... Bon le full price aussi mais dans l'absolu je suis capable d'attendre une promo ou un prix qui me conviennent, c'est déja moins grave.

Cette nouvelles a tellement chamboulé tout le monde ... Qu'on a au moins 3 topics en parraléle.

Faudrait peut être n'en laisser qu'un d'actif là non ?  ::):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

En fait, j'ai une explication simple de ce que j'appellerais une bétise.

Doug Lombardi et Gabe Newel ne sont autre que des doubles de Randy (cf My Name Is Earl)
Il sait pas quand il faut stopper une blague avant qu'elle se transforme en blague de mauvais goût...

----------


## Rutabaga

> Mais en réalité, les cartes sont des cartes de haute qualité réalisées par la communauté que Valve adopte quand elles deviennent populaires. Tout ce que Valve a vraiment fait, ce sont les succès et les 3 ou 4 objets.


Hum hum, Valve va VENDRE des idées tirées de forums de fans (le Charger... Et quoi d'autre?). En gros, y a pas de comparaison possible parceque c'est bien pire que ce qui se fait pour TF2, non?  ::): 




> Par contre je ne comprends pas ceux qui se plaignent que la durée de vie du jeu n'aura été "que" d'un an. Je trouve ça un peu exagéré, mais c'est certainement parce que je ne m'imagine pas jouer à au même jeu pendant un an.


Keuwa? Pour un jeu solo, je suis d'accord, c'est rare qu'un jeu dure un an (ou alors c'est un putain de JDR). Mais un jeu presque exclusivement multi, t'imagines pas que ça doive durer plus d'un an? CS, CS:S, CoD 4 et même TF2 ça t'évoque rien? Y en a qui y jouent encore, et c'est ce qu'on appelle "une réussite".




> Mais est-ce qu'on peut demander que L4D2 soit gratuit alors qu'il a plus de contenu que l'original et que tous les aspects ont été retravaillés ? Impossible. Vous auriez beau retourner le problème dans tous les sens, la réponse est non."


La réponse est si. Il faut savoir (cf une interview dispo sur Nofrag) qu'en gros l'excuse est "On a TROP travaillé pour sortir le contenu gratos". Ca veut dire que c'est du gros foutage de gueule "on a pas su s'arrêter à temps pour tenir nos promesses, blablabla, maintenant vous raquez BANDE DE CONS". Je ne demande pas que L4D2 soit gratuit, mais qu'on arrête de se foutre de notre gueule. Les maps disponibles dans L4D2 devaient être inclues dans les mises à jour du 1, c'est un fait. Prétendre maintenant qu'elles représentent 45€ alors qu'à la base ce n'était pas le cas...


Enfin bon, je suis le premier à être d'accord sur le fait qu'une entreprise doit se faire des thunes, qu'on vit pas dans un monde tout mignon où tout est gratuit, mais je pense qu'une entreprise doit aussi respecter son client, concept visiblement oublié ici, pire, je dirais que Valve nous à chié dans la bouche en vendant des _bullshits_.

----------


## Darkath

> Je trouve ça un peu exagéré, mais c'est certainement parce que je ne m'imagine pas jouer à au même jeu pendant un an.


T'es bien le seul alors, moi plus un jeu me tient occupé longtemps, plus je suis heureux  ::P: 

Quand on pense que y'en a qui joue toujours a Starcraft ou a CS ...

----------


## Pierronamix

> T'es bien le seul alors, moi plus un jeu me tient occupé longtemps, plus je suis heureux 
> 
> Quand on pense que y'en a qui joue toujours a Starcraft ou a CS ...


Clairement.

Quand je pense qu'il y a encore des tournois sur Street Fighter 2...

----------


## Louck

Sauf que Street Fighter est un bon jeu.
:troll insidz:

----------


## edenwars

> Quand on pense que y'en a qui joue toujours a Starcraft ou a CS


Starcraft cey trop bien  ::):  Et warcraft III aussi.


Counter Strike,bof world of warcraft ....bof  XD

----------


## Kigsameh

J'ai vu aussi en surfant sur le net (comme un boulet _même si c'est pas le sujet_ j'ai pas noté l'adresse) enfin bref la communauté Steam appelé a un Boycott massif de Left 4 Dead 2. ::wub:: 
Sa implique une réduction majeure de la population du jeu si s'est suivi...

----------


## Darkath

7100 membres le groupes de boycott, ça augmente de 2000 par jour O_o

----------


## Blablajack

> Clairement.
> 
> Quand je pense qu'il y a encore des tournois sur Street Fighter 2...





> T'es bien le seul alors, moi plus un jeu me tient occupé longtemps, plus je suis heureux 
> 
> Quand on pense que y'en a qui joue toujours a Starcraft ou a CS ...


Non non il n'est pas seul moi aussi , si non j'imagine que tu parle que de la communauté CPC que je connais pas très bien, si non s'est n'importe quoi .

----------


## jihce

> 7100 membres le groupes de boycott, ça augmente de 2000 par jour O_o


Oué. On compte 9196 membres ce midi...  ::P:

----------


## tb-51

Faire une suite identique au premier avec l'antique moteur havok, ou comment faire du fric sur la durée en spoliant les joueurs.....

----------


## dim

Je suis déçu il n'y aura pas la Q2DM1  :WTF:

----------


## loopkiller2

En tout cas, toute cette agitation autour de L4D2, ça m'a donné envie de rejouer au 1er, pas vous?
(c'est le seul point positif que je vois à l'annonce du 2ème opus)

----------


## Voodoonice

> En tout cas, toute cette agitation autour de L4D2, ça m'a donné envie de rejouer au 1er, pas vous?


Euh non  ::P:

----------


## Angelina

> Euh non


Vous devriez venir jouer avec nous sur L4D en mode Ballz Of Steelz.

----------

